# Casting Windshields



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all. As a newbie, I noticed most resin cast cars use the flashing w/paint for the windshield. I have heard of a clear resin, but want to know if there is such a thing and does anyone cast their own glass? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dolphim, casting clear resin requires a lot more work. one must de-air the liquid silicone rubber in a vacuum chamber before pouring it around the master windshield.
then the mold with the liquid resin in it must be placed in a pressure chamber to make sure no air gets trapped in the "glass".
a lot of work that many casters are not willing to undertake. some do. hopefully you can find them
I am happy making windows out of clear plastic from various "bubble pack" types of vacuum formed packages that many products come in for bodies that for any reason do not have "glass".


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I tried it once - lots of bubbles and the resin was super brittle. Now I just mold the windows into the body - If I want a clear window I can always hack it out and replace it with a clear bit of plastic from a hot wheels car or even the 'bubble wrap' package they come in.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The resin for casting clear parts is nasty stuff to work with too. The real good stuff requires some heavy duty breathing apparatus as I recall. I tried it once, and never bothered again. Without the proper equipment, the results will be awful.


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like using the clear "packaging" would be the best. What a great idea. Guess I need to open my mind a little:freak: Appreciate the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I like using thin lexan. Comes in a bunch of different colors, like red, blue, yellow and smoke colored. For a buck a sheet too at your local hobby shop. No weight really and very flexible until glued in place.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

For making clear windows, one should learn the fine art of vacuum forming.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> For making clear windows, one should learn the fine art of vacuum forming.


Any links, techniques, or know hows you'd like to share??? Always interested in other how to do's...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Randy, find Paul Kniffen, Zoomin bodies. he makes great vacuum formed windows. I have a dental vacuum former, but haven't found a good way to reproduce stock windows. I'll be willing to learn any styles.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've used a clear resin product available at Micheal's with no problem of bubbles.2 part clear epoxy resin

http://www.michaels.com/Castin'-Cra...products-generalcrafts-basicsupplies&start=11


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

I read some info on that Michael's product. It works pretty well? Do you make a basic two piece mold of the origional window, same as you would a body cast?


----------

